# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Huevos Rancheros

## Jeannie

This afternoon's dinner - one of my faves.  Anyone else love this dish?   :Smiley20:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-10-2019),dinosaur (10-10-2019),JMWinPR (10-10-2019),Kodiak (10-09-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-09-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Can you tell us what is in it and on it?

----------

Jeannie (10-09-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> This afternoon's dinner - one of my faves.  Anyone else love this dish?


I love it and used to order it Black Bear Diner every time I would go there for breakfast.  They even made it with Carnitas.  Unfortunately they took it off the menu a couple years ago.   :Sad20: 

Never made it at home though.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-10-2019),Jeannie (10-09-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Is that Chorizo sausage, with eggs?

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I love it and used to order it Black Bear Diner every time I would go there for breakfast.  They even made it with Carnitas.  Unfortunately they took it off the menu a couple years ago.  
> 
> Never made it at home though.


Ah, the Black Bear Diner. The go-to place to eat when you roll into a moderately sized town along I-5. Beats Denny's every day of the week and twice on Sunday.

----------


## Kodiak

> Can you tell us what is in it and on it?


This wiki link gives a rundown of basically what it is, but like any Mexican dish, you can add any kind of meat (preferably spicy) to it...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huevos_rancheros

----------

Jeannie (10-09-2019)

----------


## Jeannie

Hi all.  A fried (lightly, not too crispy) corn tortilla topped with refried beans, homemade pico de gallo, crumbled Cotija cheese, a sunny side up egg, and chopped cilantro. So good.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-10-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

I make this once a week without the beans..

----------

Jeannie (10-09-2019)

----------


## Jeannie

> Is that *Chorizo sausage*, with eggs?


No, but I bet a little of that would be a good addition!

----------


## Kodiak

> Hi all.  A fried (lightly, not too crispy) corn tortilla topped with refried beans, homemade pico de gallo, crumbled Cotija cheese, a sunny side up egg, and chopped cilantro. So good.


Or the man version with two eggs and choice of mexican spiced meat.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (10-09-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-10-2019)

----------


## Jeannie

> Ah, the *Black Bear Diner.* The go-to place to eat when you roll into a moderately sized town along I-5. Beats Denny's every day of the week and twice on Sunday.


I'll have to look that up.  :Smiley20:

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-09-2019)

----------


## Jeannie

> Or the man version with two eggs and choice of mexican spiced meat.


There ya go. I go with the girlie version of one egg and no meat, as it's filling enough for me.  :Laugh:

----------


## Kodiak

> I'll have to look that up.


The one I go to is in Fernley Nv, about 30 miles from us.   All their food used to be great, but has gone downhill the last couple times we've been there.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> No, but I bet a little of that would be a good addition!


Made some the other day with the Mexican, uncured pork chorizo. 4 ounces and 5 eggs. Pan fry the chorizo about 5 minutes and beat the eggs in a bowl, add the chorizo and scramble as usual.

----------

Rickity Plumber (10-10-2019)

----------


## Jeannie

> Made some the other day with the Mexican, uncured pork chorizo. 4 ounces and 5 eggs. Pan fry the chorizo about 5 minutes and beat the eggs in a bowl, add the chorizo and scramble as usual.


Sounds delicious!

----------


## Jeannie

I didn't expect any replies. I guess when it comes to food, we're pretty much united and like to get away from the politics, occasionally.   :Laugh:

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-09-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I travelled all over the southwest...actually all over the US, some in Canada and mexico right out of college.  I worked for Gulf Oil.  My favorite was the Southwest.   You guys are so lucky.  I really miss it.

----------


## Jeannie

> The one I go to is in Fernley Nv, about 30 miles from us.   *All their food used to be great, but has gone downhill the last couple times we've been there.*


That's so disappointing.

----------


## Kodiak

> That's so disappointing.


Seems to be a chronic problem with the small towns here in northern Nevada.  Not sure why, but my guess is lack of serious competition.   Don't get me wrong, Black Bear is still good, but not like it used to be.

----------


## Jeannie

> I travelled all over the southwest...actually all over the US, some in Canada and mexico right out of college.  I worked for Gulf Oil.  My favorite was the Southwest.   You guys are so lucky.  I really miss it.


I love Southwest cuisine and have it often.  Tomorrow's dinner is going to be cheese enchiladas, doctored up refried beans, and hopefully sliced avocado....if the avocado ripens up enough by tomorrow.

----------


## Jeannie

> Seems to be a chronic problem with the small towns here in northern Nevada.  Not sure why, but my guess is lack of serious competition.   Don't get me wrong, *Black Bear* is still good, but not like it used to be.


So many locations...surprised I haven't heard of it.  Yes, a lot of places aren't as good as they used to be.  One of my fave Mex places is a tiny little (5 table) family owned restaurant.  No frills, just good food.

----------


## Kodiak

> So many locations...surprised I haven't heard of it.  Yes, a lot of places aren't as good as they used to be.  One of my fave Mex places is a tiny little (5 table) family owned restaurant.  No frills, just good food.


I could live on authentic Mexican food with no problem.

----------

Jeannie (10-11-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I could live on authentic Mexican food with no problem.


You will be El Gordo.  :Wink:

----------

Kodiak (10-09-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> You will be El Gordo.


Thats the downfall, along with the Mexican beer to go with it.

----------


## Jeannie

^ Exactly!  All that cheese, and carbs - I have to watch it and try to only indulge every couple of months...or so.

----------


## Kodiak

> ^ Exactly!  All that cheese, and carbs - I have to watch it and try to only indulge every couple of months...or so.


Same here.  Doc has me on a low carb diet and it's tough!   Tonight I actually splurged and we had Papa Murphy's pizza with thin crust.  Otherwise it's no bread, potatoes, white rice, chips, etc for me.

----------

Jeannie (10-11-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

> ^ Exactly!  All that cheese, and carbs - I have to watch it and try to only indulge every couple of months...or so.


It looks really good, unfortunately I can't eat eggs anymore, so I've moved over to nuts and berries and rabbit food for breakfast. Oh, and coffee...

----------


## dinosaur

Must be a regional thing.  When I was in Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, huevos rancheros looked a lot like what I call a "trash plate", scrambled eggs with a chopped chorizo sausage and a pico de gallo  mix that looked more like hash and eggs.

The spicy sausage always made it too spicy for me.  Corned beef hash is too bland.  I am good with bacon or hamburger.  The pico de gallo spices up hamburger or bacon or a smoked sausage enough for me, so I make my own that way.  My eggs are scrambled.  I prefer no beans also.  Sprinkle a bit of shredded cheese on top, but not too much.  Diced potatoes are OK, but I usually do without.  I skip the tortilla, preferring toast.  Yea, I'm guilty, Americanized Mexican.

Oh, we alter the pico de gallo to include green peppers.  Jalapeno for Mrs Dinosaur, regular bell peppers for Mr Dinosaur.

----------

Rickity Plumber (10-10-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> There ya go. I go with the girlie version of one egg and no meat, as it's filling enough for me.


I wonder what the non-binary version is?

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-10-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

I had tortillas and black beans for breakfast. I could have added some tomato. Out of eggs.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I wonder what the non-binary version is?


She had the "cis"-version.

----------

Jeannie (10-10-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-10-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Must be a regional thing.  When I was in Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, huevos rancheros looked a lot like what I call a "trash plate", scrambled eggs with a chopped chorizo sausage and a pico de gallo  mix that looked more like hash and eggs.
> 
> The spicy sausage always made it too spicy for me.  Corned beef hash is too bland.  I am good with bacon or hamburger.  The pico de gallo spices up hamburger or bacon or a smoked sausage enough for me, so I make my own that way.  My eggs are scrambled.  I prefer no beans also.  Sprinkle a bit of shredded cheese on top, but not too much.  Diced potatoes are OK, but I usually do without.  I skip the tortilla, preferring toast.  Yea, I'm guilty, Americanized Mexican.
> 
> Oh, we alter the pico de gallo to include green peppers.  Jalapeno for Mrs Dinosaur, regular bell peppers for Mr Dinosaur.


Monterrey is like Arby's - its got the meats.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I didn't expect any replies. I guess when it comes to food, we're pretty much united and like to get away from the politics, occasionally.


If you wish, I can make the thread political.  :Smiley20:

----------

Jeannie (10-10-2019)

----------


## Jeannie

Fair enough.  Just no impeaching of huevos rancheros, please.  :Smiley20:   :Grin:

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-10-2019),Northern Rivers (10-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Hi all. A fried (lightly, not too crispy) corn tortilla topped with refried beans, homemade pico de gallo, crumbled Cotija cheese, a sunny side up egg, and chopped cilantro. So good.


There as many varieties of _huevos rancheros_ as there are restaurants that prepare the dish. It all depends where you are and who the cook is.

----------

Jeannie (10-11-2019),Northern Rivers (10-11-2019)

----------


## Jeannie

> There as many varieties of _huevos rancheros_ as there are restaurants that prepare the dish. It all depends where you are and who the cook is.


I completely agree, sargentodiaz.  I wasn't implying that the way I prepared this was the best or only way, it's just my fave - so far, anyway.

edited, an afterthought....same with tacos and burritos.  So many variations.  Battered fish and shrimp tacos have become another fave of mine.  Yum...

----------


## Jeannie

> Same here.  Doc has me on a low carb diet and it's tough!   Tonight I actually splurged and we had Papa Murphy's pizza with thin crust.  Otherwise it's no bread, potatoes, white rice, chips, etc for me.


Glad you had a splurge meal....!  Yes, it's tough when you love the 'white' foods such as bread, 'taters, rice, etc. - so far I'm not under a drs. orders to watch those, but I watch them a little more closely than I did say 10 or so years ago.

----------


## Jeannie

> It looks really good, unfortunately I can't eat eggs anymore, so I've moved over to nuts and berries and rabbit food for breakfast. Oh, and coffee...


It would be so difficult for me to give up eggs, as I love them in so many ways.  Nobody touch my coffee, haha....

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-11-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Glad you had a splurge meal....!  Yes, it's tough when you love the 'white' foods such as bread, 'taters, rice, etc. - so far I'm not under a drs. orders to watch those, but I watch them a little more closely than I did say 10 or so years ago.


White foods are racist.

----------

Jeannie (10-11-2019)

----------


## Jeannie

> White foods are racist.


 :Lolk:  I saw this coming, lol

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-12-2019)

----------


## fmw

My version starts with a soft fried corn tortilla.  It is topped with sauteed sofrito (tomato, bell pepper and garlic), an over easy egg, grated cheddar cheese and salsa picante.  Some of the other versions sound really good as well.

----------

Jeannie (10-17-2019)

----------


## Jen

One of my favorites.  But then, I put salsa on any eggs I eat and always have........

----------

Jeannie (10-17-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Without chorizo, it's not _juevos rancheros!_

----------


## Jeannie

> Without chorizo, it's not _juevos rancheros!_


Chorizo is a nice addition to *h*uevos rancheros, but it certainly doesn't define it.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Chorizo is a nice addition to *h*uevos rancheros, but it certainly doesn't define it.


Gotta make some more for breakfast. Still have that tube of it, need to use it up before it spoils. Nice thing is, it's cheap, 9 ounces for like a 1.70

----------


## Physics Hunter

Simple salsa in scrambled eggs rolled in whatever corn or flour tortilla you have is a tasty quick meal/snack.  Add other stuff to make it better.

The egg and salsa is the magic.

----------


## fmw

> Without chorizo, it's not _juevos rancheros!_


Perhaps ondouille sausage and we call it oeufs de ranch.

----------

